# Need speedy feedback on this slicer...have to order tonight. UPDATED.



## rohfan2112 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm ready to pull the trigger. My Amazon Prime runs out in a few hours and I'd like to order this to get the free 2-day shipping. Does anyone have this slicer and do you like it?


The construction is aluminum and stainless and has almost all positive reviews. I will be using this to cut my bacon. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 6, 2013)

depends on what your going to use it for.


----------



## rohfan2112 (Nov 6, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> depends on what your going to use it for.


From my post:

"I will be using this to cut my bacon."


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 6, 2013)

if its just for bacon then it will be fine. but if you want to do cheese or hard meats it will struggle. I would like to have bigger than  a 7" blade but for the price its a good deal.

Just be patient and take it slow and steady


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 6, 2013)

Also you might want to get the Non-serrated Blade also


----------



## rohfan2112 (Nov 6, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> Also you might want to get the Non-serrated Blade also


Thanks for the input. I actually did order that blade separately. It was an extra $29 but from the reviews and video demos I watched I think it will be worth it. I've always wanted a slicer and the wife finally gave in. She will probably like it more than myself just like she did when I finally convinced her we needed a Keurig. Darn woman won't leave that gadget alone now.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have one similar from Cabelas..  I'm not happy with mine...  the 2 cons for me are...  the open (uncovered) blade...  when you push the meat or cheese threw and slice...  the right hand side of the blade (going in the "up" direction) will stick to your food (or vise versa) and lift the chunk of meat or cheese up and try to flip it over....  now you have to stop, re position, and slice again..  only to have to do the same thing over...  it really is a pain in the  ???  ...  second would be the length of the slide...  It does not slide far enough to the left to get a full width of belly in the for a full slice of bacon...  so you end up having to cut the belly down to fit and end up with shorter slices of bacon....  those are the 2 major cons for me....  I would try to find something at least with the blade covered to prevent flipping of the meat....


----------



## rohfan2112 (Nov 13, 2013)

I received the Chef's Choice Model 610 a few days ago and immediately threw a pastrami chunk and a small, unsliced belly into the freezer for a firm-up. I was able to cut the 'strami paper-thin, really, and the bacon was cut into thick, consistently even slices. Once the belly started to thaw during slicing I noticed a slight "tail" on the bottom portion of the slab being cut. I attribute this to the gap between the slicer and the moving tray and will most likely perform some kind of modification to this piece. But, all in all, I am extremely happy with this unit and if I knew a quality slicer could be had for a little over a hundy I would have bought one years ago. I will start a new thread with pics once I modify the unit.


----------



## venture (Nov 13, 2013)

The tail is pretty common with many slicers.  Flipping your meat every few slices will minimize, but probably not eliminate it altohgether.

If it has a long enough throw to do your bacon?  Maybe an extra blade and you should be OK?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

